
Income inequality: Who exactly are the 1%? - pama
http://www.economist.com/node/21543178
======
forcefield
Wikipedia has a plot tracking income inequality using Gini coefficient
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gini_coefficient>)

